# Guess the Winning Weight-2008



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok, all joking aside, heres another little fun thread to kill the time untill the big day. Closest one to the winning weight and big fish will have bragging rights.

Guess:
Winning weight- 32lbs 9 ozs
Big fish- 11lbs 7 ozs.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

weight- 35 lbs even

big fish- 9 pounds, eight ounces


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> Ok, all joking aside, heres another little fun thread to kill the time untill the big day. Closest one to the winning weight and big fish will have bragging rights.
> 
> Guess:
> Winning weight- 32lbs 9 ozs
> Big fish- 11lbs 7 ozs.


Hang on a minute here...bragging rights to what...???  I thought that right went to the first place finisher...!  

33lbs./7ozs. should do the trick...!  

Now, I'm going fishing at last.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

true true hook- but i still want a chance to brag and blab my mouth if i dont finish first. Ill be making alot of threads like this to will allow me to brag............somehow


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

34 .9 lbs........

big fish will be 11.4 slobber knocker...


George will place in the high 40's....LOL with a whoppin 12.77 lbs....
claims his green spoons were hi - jacked by some ole timer in a trophy....LOL

does George beat the accused... we shall see???? 

stay tuned.....

Frank


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

36.3 lbs. and big fish will go 11.1 lbs. It should be a blast as always!!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

fishon said:


> 34 .9 lbs........
> 
> big fish will be 11.4 slobber knocker...
> 
> ...


He better not snag anymore--i already found 4 in his box last trip out  

He's a believer but he wont admit it. Im putting a shocking device on my boat next weekend, im gearing up for you guys so you dont sabatoge the rookie over here


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> He better not snag anymore--i already found 4 in his box last trip out
> 
> He's a believer but he wont admit it. Im putting a shocking device on my boat next weekend, im gearing up for you guys so you dont sabatoge the rookie over here



LOL... I have Power Boat locks on a remote if you really intrested...


LOL

Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

fishon said:


> LOL... I have Power Boat locks on a remote if you really intrested...
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


waaaaaait a minute here, you trying to set me up  ? How many remotes you got there that you could use to break in  

Cant wait to meet all you guys and fish with some of the best sticks on the lake- I just hope i dont get star struck at the launch  Im still reeeeeeal young so im easily entertained :B


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Actully each has its own signal my friend... this product will be out soon.....

Now stop pulling middle legs sonny...LOL Everyone on this lake is good ....

Frank


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

fishon said:


> Actully each has its own signal my friend... this product will be out soon.....
> 
> Now stop pulling middle legs sonny...LOL Everyone on this lake is good ....
> 
> Frank


i dont even have a reply for that- you left me speechless.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

was it this post or the other....LOL

Frank


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> Fishon said:
> 
> 
> > Now stop pulling middle legs sonny...LOL Everyone on this lake is good ....
> ...


At least he didn't ask you to pull his finger :S ....

35.7 lbs and 9.33 lbs


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

37 lb 7oz
10 lb 2 oz
old guy beats young guy by 1 fish....a GOBIE!!!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

hmmmmm now we are placing bets on who will finish above the other? Me or ezbite? Damn, looks like im losing this vote  I like being the underdog though


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

36.6 for the winner. 
big fish 11.4 

I have a feeling Fishon is going to do some damage in this tourney. I'll be thinking about all my friends fishing it. I hope all my buddy's cash a check but there are so many good sticks in this tourney it's hard to say who will have alot of luck on the big fish. All I know is that it's one hell of a fun tourney weekend. I guess I got to wait till next year to partake once again.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Not going to be there but I'll throw this out
37.8 Win 
11.5 Big Fish


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

33.5 total, 10.11 big fish.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

39lbs 6oz
12.2 oz big fish


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I say we throw $5 or $10 in for this and make it a bet. At least then I have a decent chance of finishing in the top 10 in something at the hawgfest.
(just kidding on our chances team. Trying to lay low so we can sneak up on 'em)


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I think someone will find some pigs so let's go 42lb.2oz. Big fish 12.04oz. Hopefully Team #6.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

44.8 lbs. with a 13.4 hogzilla!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

30 lbs and the biggest is 9pounds and 8 oz. The weather always a suck for hawgfest.  I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 7, 2004)

33.8 wins; 9.6 big fish.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

35.5 with a big fish of 10.5.

Who knows the weather might blow like crazy and the whole field may zero. Then we will have to make it a 2 day event!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Full moon phase starts Saturday. If that has anything to do with bigger fish being caught, I'll go with:

40lbs 8oz winner
11.9 big fish

Good luck fellas! Wish I could be there!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> weight- 35 lbs even
> 
> big fish- 9 pounds, eight ounces




Winning weight 34.4 pounds

Big fish 9.8 pounds



Who's yer daddy


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Winning weight 34.4 pounds
> 
> Big fish 9.8 pounds
> 
> ...


What...??? According to "The Price is right" rules you can't go over...you over-bid...AAAAAAAIIIIIIttttt...! Who's your Daddy...!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hook N Book said:


> What...??? According to "The Price is right" rules you can't go over...you over-bid...AAAAAAAIIIIIIttttt...! Who's your Daddy...!


agreed--sorry steve, you lose. Shoulda bet a dollar


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

This ain't Price Is Right. But, according to your rules, Pond Scum is the winner. According to mine, I win.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

"Pond Scum" it is...!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

You Betcha....


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

And to Het thank you for all your hospitality I had a blast hanging out with you guys can't wait til next year. Thanks again, Scott..


----------

